# How are you using your Rover furniture....or are you??



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

This is the first event furniture I've been excited about and thanks to awesome and generous friends, I just got the last piece of the furniture (the second mug). I've used all of it (except the two extra screens) on the first floor of my RV.

Let me know what you think...and show us how you're using yours, if you are. 

I've built so much furniture, event and otherwise, that I'll never use, so it was nice to get something I actually like! 












And I redecorated my second floor too. I wish there were more bathroom items, but for now I'm stuck with a shower, hand washing station and a port-a-potty, but I figured it's better than going in the woods LOL!!!!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

I really like the Ranch series, so what has happened with all three events so far is the new items have been incorporated or replaced items from that series (a 2x2 table for a 2x2 table for example). Im struggling to upload pictures... What I will say is that, especially with this event, it does kind of irritate me when people dont at least display the latest piece they have. Or, indeed, dont check what I have on display and realise I dont need diamond butterflies anymore...

Your camper is really good. I gave up going into them a while ago. Half the time, even with someone you can tell from their campsite has progressed quite far, it seems people tend not to bother paying off their loans and decorating their camper.

You definitely have more imagination than me. I just aimed to have complete sets on display and ended up with the modern, sleek and lovely sets. And then the modern set got a bed I cant fit so it hasnt changed and is displaying an incomplete set.

The only negative point I have about your camper, something youre probably completely unaware of: when people visit it, your character stands in the way of the corridor so the only thing they can do is sit on the nearest zen chair. I know its such a minor niggle but seeing as running around and interacting with the items is all you can do with others' camps... Mirroring the whole downstairs so the table is on the right and the kitchen on the left would solve it. Just a suggestion. Besides that, it makes really inventive use of space and furniture available so it's great.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

I really hope I can get more of it, not all of it is in my taste, but I love the colors, goes with what I am doing with my camp a lot, so far I am only using a stool and the coffee pot. I really hope I can at least get 2 screens and one of the cups before the event ends, but chances are slim for me =[[[


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow... fantastic camper setup!  I am impressed!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm doing the Rover event by myself so it's like 10x harder without friends lol...

I haven't even gotten the Rover cap so I'll probably never get to where you are, but your camper looks amazing!

EDT: and the only person on my friend's list barely plays and she doesn't have any dahlias growing in her garden, but we've been friends out of ACPC for like 2 years now so I don't want to delete her


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow! Your camper is exquisite! I absolutely love it!


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm using it in my camp. I got the glitch where I completed two tasks at the same time and got two of Rover's shirt so I'm wearing one and have one displayed in my camp lol. The way I feel about this furniture series is that it was so much hard work for me and my friends that I need to display it to show a bit of gratitude for how far we've gotten helping each other out. It helps that I actually have always loved Rover and I think his furniture set is really cool.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

SierraSigma, I didn't know about my character blocking the aisle! I'll try your mirror suggestion. I think you are right that most people don't even bother with their camper, which is too bad because I enjoy decorating mine and would love to see more people do the same. I bet you're one of the few who have actually gone into my camper! I post pics here because it's the only way I can show it off!

SpookyMemes, why no friends? You can add me to your list of you want.

Thanks for the compliments Gruntilda and Urchinia! And don't give up KaydeeKrunk!!!

Lucky glitch ravenblue! I wish I got that glitch on the stool. I'd love to have two of those!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 20, 2018)

Mine’s in my campsite for now. I like the look of it. It was in front of the rock caf? Until I decided I needed to start the rustic amenities.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> SierraSigma, I didn't know about my character blocking the aisle! I'll try your mirror suggestion. I think you are right that most people don't even bother with their camper, which is too bad because I enjoy decorating mine and would love to see more people do the same. I bet you're one of the few who have actually gone into my camper! I post pics here because it's the only way I can show it off!


That is so funny because I went to visit and I was like ahhh move out of the way so I can sit on the lounge heeeee. I did go and hang out at yours and at others that inspire me.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I like the new lay out! I just went and sat by the fire in your camper.

Oh oh I did it!! I got the counter thanks to my friends and leaf tickets.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

Damn it. I visited and was going to share a picture but I still cant upload. Any mods reading this: am I blocked or something?

But yeah, hurray, that's loads better now!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Damn it. I visited and was going to share a picture but I still cant upload. Any mods reading this: am I blocked or something?
> 
> But yeah, hurray, that's loads better now!



I use the site tiny pic to covert my photos. I can’t directly upload either.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

I uploaded once before... Oh, unless it wasnt a screenshot I uploaded and I was under the file size limit that time...

Tinypic then.



Wow. What a faff. Not bothering with that again. Thanks though!


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome Angel Rae!  Awesome camper SierraSigma!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m not going to collect them all. I don’t wanna waste my leaf tickets on Winter Butterflies.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Awesome Angel Rae!  Awesome camper SierraSigma!



It's not mine, it's TC's. I'm just visiting. I'm sure she appreciates your compliment though. Haha.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow that looks amazing! I love what you did with it! I love the furniture so much... too bad I can't get any of it except the stool lol.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Awesome Angel Rae!  Awesome camper SierraSigma!



Thank you! I might not get the tickets (which is bummer because I spent 180 of them) but I have all of the furniture now including the second mug. I’m a but disappointed that I may not get the cut away scene but I’m stoked about the furniture! 

Here’s the end result.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Awesome Angel Rae!  Awesome camper SierraSigma!



That's my camper he's visiting! LOL! Thanks anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SierraSigma said:


> I uploaded once before... Oh, unless it wasnt a screenshot I uploaded and I was under the file size limit that time...
> 
> Tinypic then.
> 
> ...



Thanks for visiting! What is your in-game name?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

since i was only able to get the stool and table of the Rover series, both are in my camper...


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 22, 2018)

> Thanks for visiting! What is your in-game name?



Stewie.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 25, 2018)

I just got the hat and whatever the first piece of furniture was and I don't use them. I even tried to sell the hat, but it wouldn't let me. I am bummed I didn't know how to get the cup until it was too late. I might have tried a bit then.


----------

